# Electric 4 Frame Honey Extractor



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Vivo BEE-V004E Electric 4 Frame Stainless Steel Honey Extractor

Well if I really can not afford the best and am looking at the rest does anyone have any reviews regarding the Vivo 4/8 frame honey extractor? :scratch:

Sure you likely can get a better, longer lasting extractor such as the Dadant Ranger M00401 or the Maxant 3100P but for me using once or twice a year the 4 to 6 hundred dollar price different is just too much. Have a nice 4 frame tangential hand crank extractor that works well but is a bit more effort and time consuming then I like. Had 3 hives last year which we received just a bit more than 130 pounds of honey from, about 40 frames from 5 supers (use 8 frame equipment). This year have 5 production hives and do not plan to EVER have more than 6 hives.

Used the Lyson extractor last year over an easy three day period to extract all our honey and the other 360+ days it has sat in the basement. So with just my Dad, who is now 89 years young, helping me I would like to try the Vivo electric model. Most of the recent reviews online have been good but I would rather hear from one person, here whom I trust than all the other reviews from an unknown source. If you do not want to answer here as you are thinking someone will make fun of you for not using a Dadant of Maxant  please send me a personnel message.

Thanks for any help and information.


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

If you get one keep us informed. I have a manual 4/8 frame Vivo that I've been using for 3 years. Extracted a lot of honey through it. I've only had to replace a pin in the handle mechanism. I do clean and grease it throughly. I am thinking about an electric one but won't pull the trigger for awhile yet.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Sure I will post and update when I get one and have used it. First I have to clear the purchase through the Ways and Means Committee. My wife has the Means but has said no Way! Well at least she was smiling at the time and I know that means a new extractor should be shipped soon.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

I think I bought the vivo brand too last year. You are right sitting there for almost the entire year not using is not economy of use. So
instead of keeping it at hand crank I've converted it to a semi-auto one with a cordless 18v hand drill. Very handy at extraction time.


----------



## kaizen (Mar 20, 2015)

I got this 3 frame one 2 years ago. its fine for 10 or so hives. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A6LTH88?psc=1
pretty much the same as you are looking at but with one less frame. Plan on making a platform with wheels to bolt it to so it can shimmy. the speed dial on mine I wish was better. Only downside to this type is you have to spin it and then turn the frames around and spin it again. fine for me. i'm usually decapping the next bunch while it runs. I did spend a good amount of time soaping it up to get rid of the Chinese chemicals on it. oh and sliced my leg really bad on the leg when I fell over on it. recommend grinding down sharp parts.


----------



## dynemd (Aug 27, 2013)

I've had the 4 frame Vivo BEE-V004E Electric Extractor for a year now and find it works well. Quality is fine for an inexpensive extractor. Beats the tar out of my old hand crank 3 frame. I say go for it!


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IHCIRKfMgz4

It is shaking alright just because there are no wheels on the bottom. Will put some wheels when needed. The shaking and sound means it is working fine.


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

Barhopper said:


> If you get one keep us informed. I have a manual 4/8 frame Vivo that I've been using for 3 years. Extracted a lot of honey through it. I've only had to replace a pin in the handle mechanism. I do clean and grease it throughly. I am thinking about an electric one but won't pull the trigger for awhile yet.


I ordered the Vivo extractor on Tuesday, May 30th via the Wal-Mart website, did that so I could add on their extended warranty, and received the extractor Friday, June 2nd. So customer service regarding shipping was outstanding. The extractor was double boxed, heavily packed and was in perfect condition – but that is how a new product should arrive so no extra points there. All accessories; legs, lids, instruction, screws, nuts and bolts were included, packaged and ready to use.

Completed installation of legs and cover was made in about 30 minutes and the only tools needed were a Phillips screwdriver and a 5/8” wrench. Plugged the extractor in and it worked as it should, the motor is quite, smooth, and ran well at all speeds. Cleaned the machine and had 4 frames ready to try in the extractor which spun flawless. The barrel or drum is heavy, smooth, and should last for years. 

The one Con I found was trying to attach the honey gate. I have small arms and was able to reach wayyyyyyy down with the “nut” while my Dad screwed in the gate. Not sure someone could hold the nut in place and reach down to screw in the gate at the same time. Also if your arms were very large you would have to remove the frame, motor, and cage in order to attach the honey gate to the drum. Other Pros and upgrades with the extractor are that the legs are longer and have been beefed-up and will allow a five gallon bucket to be placed under the honey gate. Also there have now been braces added to the inside of the drum so that the frames will not fall or slide once placed in the cage.


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks for the report. Have you tried in radially?


----------



## Groundhwg (Jan 28, 2016)

BH,
Yes that is what we did. Only had 4 medium frames ready so placed two on opposite sides to balance the extractor and it worked very well.


----------



## Barhopper (Mar 5, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## texanbelchers (Aug 4, 2014)

Groundhwg said:


> BH,
> Yes that is what we did. Only had 4 medium frames ready so placed two on opposite sides to balance the extractor and it worked very well.


Any further feedback a year later?

I just found more of your feedback here: https://www.beesource.com/forums/sh...r-for-MAX-of-four-hives&p=1570725#post1570725


----------

